# My Peugeot 206 boot won't lock. Help please !!



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

I have a Peugeot 206 3 door, and the boot won't lock . The button on my key won't work either, so i have to manually lock both driver and passenger side doors .

Anyone any ideas how i can lock the boot ? Not keen on leaving the car with boot unlocked !!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

willa said:


> I have a Peugeot 206 3 door, and the boot won't lock . The button on my key won't work either, so i have to manually lock both driver and passenger side doors .
> 
> Anyone any ideas how i can lock the boot ? Not keen on leaving the car with boot unlocked !!


is it the battery on the key that's gone? a simple battery change may solve the problem.

is there not a manual way to lock the boot?


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Amelia66 said:


> is it the battery on the key that's gone? a simple battery change may solve the problem.
> 
> is there not a manual way to lock the boot?


I guess it's the battery as the buttons won't work atall ?

Can't see anyway to lock the boot manually, no keyhole !


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

If it's electric lock has a fuse gone, how about the batteries in you keys if they are OK, have a word with the garage you had the car from.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

is there any way i can manually lock the boot without a keyhole ?!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I did a quick Google on this problem and it would appear that there is an issue with being able to lock the boot manually - the issue being that you can't!!!!

https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sour...&ie=UTF-8#q=peugeot+206+locking+boot+manually

If you enhance the search with most details on your model (year, 3/5 door etc) you might be able to get more info but, at a glance, it doesn't look good. 

.


----------



## negative creep (Dec 20, 2012)

I would imagine you could remove the inner cover of the boot and flip the latch manually. Try the remote battery first though; if you can't get one tonight try to park right up close to a wall so there isn't enough space to open it


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*No manual alternative to an electric boot? how damned ridiculous is that? *


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

negative creep said:


> I would imagine you could remove the inner cover of the boot and flip the latch manually. *Try the remote battery first though;* if you can't get one tonight try to park right up close to a wall so there isn't enough space to open it


If the battery has gone, the central locking would still work with manually locking one door.

If the OP is having to lock all doors manually, this suggests the problem is not the remote battery but actually on the car iself.

.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

How stupid to not be able to manually lock the boot ! Gonna have to drive into town tomorrow to buy a new battery for the remote control key . Don't fancy leaving it unlocked in a car park !!
But i have no choice 

Maybe i can masking tape it shut from the inside ? lol . Desperate !


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't drive, so this might be a daft idea, but reverse park so your car boot is close to a wall or garage door or something so no one could open the boot anyway. 

Would that work? Just until you can sort it in the morning.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

CaliDog said:


> I don't drive, so this might be a daft idea, but reverse park so your car boot is close to a wall or garage door or something so no one could open the boot anyway.
> 
> Would that work? Just until you can sort it in the morning.


Great idea  But Sunday the local garage is shut, so on Monday at work will have to park it somewhere, proably reversed up against a huge bush ! there are no walls or garages in the parking area at work !ahah

Who knows how long i've been leaving it parked in car parks and at train stations unlocked !!


----------



## negative creep (Dec 20, 2012)

willa said:


> How stupid to not be able to manually lock the boot ! Gonna have to drive into town tomorrow to buy a new battery for the remote control key . Don't fancy leaving it unlocked in a car park !!
> But i have no choice
> 
> Maybe i can masking tape it shut from the inside ? lol . Desperate !


In all honesty the chances of someone trying to open your boot tonight are pretty low. If they were going to break in they'd do it whether your car was locked or not! Battery will be something like a CR2042 (looks like a small silver disc) which can be bought from almost anywhere for a few quid. If it's the same as my 406 the fob will just prise apart.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

If you do replace the battery you may need to reset the key fob so your car recognises it. The process is usually a sequence of moves that you have to undertake in the right order, Your local dealer may tell you for free otherwise google may well have the answers.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> If the battery has gone, the central locking would still work with manually locking one door.
> 
> If the OP is having to lock all doors manually, this suggests the problem is not the remote battery but actually on the car iself.
> 
> .


yeah, my Aygo's key has an occasional problem with remote key interference but I can still lock the entire car plus boot by turning the key. Or sometimes if its at work I just leave it open as the car park is secure anyway!
That's french cars for you  take it to the dealer and get them to have a look. Just take everything that's valuable out of the car just in case.


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

Wont the manual key lock the entire car?? With my 206 i had a electronic key fob and a spare with just the key. When the battery died i just used the normal key. If the key doesn't lock the entire car then i drove around for 3 years with a unlocked boot apparently


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Just locked my Peugeot 206 manually and it locks the boot.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

suewhite said:


> Just locked my Peugeot 206 manually and it locks the boot.


Mine doesn't  Can tell it's gonna be expensive to get fixed 

Not what i need when it's due MOT, Service Tax and Insurance around Christmas !! 

Happy New Year to me !! .........


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I wouldn't worry people won't try to open it if thy can see your doors are all locked.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

willa said:


> Mine doesn't  Can tell it's gonna be expensive to get fixed
> 
> Not what i need when it's due MOT, Service Tax and Insurance around Christmas !!
> 
> Happy New Year to me !! .........


If I'm honest, I would just leave it. As long as the other doors are locked and you don't keep valuables in your car I wouldn't bother getting it fixed.


----------



## negative creep (Dec 20, 2012)

This might be useful

http://www.206info.co.uk/Forums/viewtopic/t=34180/view=previous.html


----------

